# high blood pressure- wtf?



## roadandtrail

Went to the doc for annual check up. He told me I have mild hypertension. That I may have to take medication for it. I have been monitoring it at home. Its around 155 over 90 usually.


----------



## Dancer

Me too. I am taking lysinopril. I do notice that after spinning for a while my BP will fall rather dramatically (e.g 140s/90s to 120s/70s). Without the drug I was sometimes hitting 160/100 (I have an annoying habit of having a high BP in a doctors office). I am not sure what this all means and have not gotten very clear answers from either my GP or a cardiologist about whether its the average, maximum or minimum BP that matters most (my GP suggested taking several readings a week at random times). I also have been concerned about my BP falling too low after a long ride. 

So if you learn anything about these issues regarding athletic individuals who otherwise have no risk factors and elevated BP, I would like to hear of it.

Dancer


----------



## Andrea138

155/90 is definitely high. If you are overweight, losing weight can help, and if you are salt-sensitive, then reducing it in your diet can help. If you don't already, try and exercise most days of the week for 30-60 min a day. 

Sometimes, no matter what, you will have high blood pressure (genetics), and you need to take drugs to keep it normal.


----------



## Speedi Pig

Also rumored to help, try eating a handful of roasted, unsalted soy nuts every day and or a small amount of dark chcocolate (two herseys kisses).


----------



## RidinRoger

Well, I guess it's about time for this long time lurker to post something.

This info may or may not be useful since neither of you gave any info on your exercise habits or diet.

Almost 3 years ago and my performance was suffering. After going to the doctor for a complete physical, I found out I had mild hypertension. I did some research and found out about the DASH diet.
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/hbp/prevent/h_eating/h_eating.htm

My diet previously consisted of fast food and lots of other highly processed food. I changed my habits and started eating as I should. I didn't follow the diet strictly as in counting servings, but I did only eat the type foods they recommend. It seemed in no time that my BP was controlled, I lost 25 pounds, and was riding better than ever. Wow, that almost sounds like something from an infomercial. I continue to be amazed at the people that witnessed me change before their eyes that still will not change their lifestyle.

Also, Dr. Gabe Mirkin has a lot of info on high blood pressure on his site.
http://www.drmirkin.com
Select 'Heart Health' from the menu on the left.

Dr. Mirkin is about 70 years old and cycles more than 200 miles a week. He has info on many things related to health and exercise. He is a proponent of the DASH diet and has a modified version on his site.

Dancer, he says it is important to check your BP in the evening. That should be when it is the lowest. The people at the highest risk have BP that remains high in the evening.

Unfortunately, as Andrea said, if it is genetic, you need the drugs.


----------



## TiCruiser

I have dealt with borderline high BP most of my adult life.
When I was single and living a monks life (Essentially the same as DASH) my blood pressure was pretty good. Later, I finally ended up on medicine for about a year until I discovered this little gem. It is a bit pricey, but it has worked for me well enough that I had to stop the meds. I was usually in 140's over high 70s. The day the doc checked me (no meds for 3 weeks) I checked at 112/68. 120's over 70s are more typical for me now.

http://www.resperate.com/us/welcome/index.aspx


----------



## roadandtrail

Dancer said:


> Me too. I am taking lysinopril. I do notice that after spinning for a while my BP will fall rather dramatically (e.g 140s/90s to 120s/70s). Without the drug I was sometimes hitting 160/100 (I have an annoying habit of having a high BP in a doctors office). I am not sure what this all means and have not gotten very clear answers from either my GP or a cardiologist about whether its the average, maximum or minimum BP that matters most (my GP suggested taking several readings a week at random times). I also have been concerned about my BP falling too low after a long ride.
> 
> So if you learn anything about these issues regarding athletic individuals who otherwise have no risk factors and elevated BP, I would like to hear of it.
> 
> Dancer


any adverse side effects on the medication? I have a feeling I will be on one soon. Im thinking its gentetics and stress. my job gets me pretty heated at times.


----------



## onlineflyer

TiCruiser said:


> I have dealt with borderline high BP most of my adult life.
> When I was single and living a monks life (Essentially the same as DASH) my blood pressure was pretty good. Later, I finally ended up on medicine for about a year until I discovered this little gem. It is a bit pricey, but it has worked for me well enough that I had to stop the meds. I was usually in 140's over high 70s. The day the doc checked me (no meds for 3 weeks) I checked at 112/68. 120's over 70s are more typical for me now.
> 
> http://www.resperate.com/us/welcome/index.aspx


Not on med nor the resperate but I have also heard good things about the device.


----------



## sdjeff

Similar experience, my BP was high 140's over 90's. Was on HCTZ and Lisinopril, developed a really annoying dry hacking cough - a known side effect of Lisinopril. Switched to HCTZ and Cozaar, no more cough. BP relatively under control. 

I too saw a big decrease in BP right after excercise, but it wasn't sustained. I got a home test machine and only check occasionally but I've never seen a abnormally low test result. 

I do get light-headed if I crouch down with knees bent, e.g. to look at stuff on lower shelves at a store, so I need to make sure I don't stay in that position very long and/or steady myself on something when I straighten back up.


----------



## RidinRoger

> Im thinking its gentetics and stress. my job gets me pretty heated at times


If you think it's stress related, the breathing thing that TICrusier mentioned seems a viable option. I spent a while reading the research and I can see it possibly being good for stress induced high BP. I would try something like this first though before I would spend the money for the Resperate device. http://www.wikihow.com/Lower-High-Blood-Pressure-Using-Slow-Breathing-with-Music Just because I'm cheap. Personally, I don't want to deal with drugs and side effects if I don't have to.


----------



## kevhogaz

Watch out for Hydrchlorothiazide, too. It's one of the BP drugs, that is sensitive to sun light. When I was on it, and spent a lot of time outside, I'd get dizzy spells, and a couple of times, I almost fainted/passed out. No bueno if you're on the bike. 

I'm on a combo of Benazapril, and a very small dose of the Hydrchlorothiazide. 

Take the pills, whether you feel you need 'em or not. It's real hard to ride a bike, after you've stroked out.


----------



## jmlapoint

Long history of HBP in my folks and myself despite active lifestyle.
Weight is 180 at 6' 1" and I cycle 40 miles a day.
Eat low fat and lots of veggies.
The cycling has lowered the dose of my meds, but I still need 2 BP meds to keep my BP at or below 120/80.
Meds don't affect my workout except for climbing.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

kevhogaz said:


> *Watch out for Hydrchlorothiazide, too. It's one of the BP drugs, that is sensitive to sun light. When I was on it, and spent a lot of time outside, I'd get dizzy spells, and a couple of times, I almost fainted/passed out.* No bueno if you're on the bike.
> 
> I'm on a combo of Benazapril, and a very small dose of the Hydrchlorothiazide.
> 
> Take the pills, whether you feel you need 'em or not. It's real hard to ride a bike, after you've stroked out.


Well, it is a loop diuretic. Is it possible you were dehydrated when you were outside? A loop diuretic would only intensify your dehydrated state, hence the dizzy spells and lightheadedness.


----------



## dave962b

BuckeyeBiker said:


> Well, it is a loop diuretic. Is it possible you were dehydrated when you were outside? A loop diuretic would only intensify your dehydrated state, hence the dizzy spells and lightheadedness.


Just to be nitpicky, HCTZ is not a loop diuretic. It acts on the distal convoluted tubule. Drugs like furesomide (aka Lasix), on the other hand, act on the ascending loop of henle, so they are referred to as loop diuretics. Loop diuretics are typically the ones to make you more volume depleted, rather than drugs that act on the DCT (HCTZ).


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

ah, yes. Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## kevhogaz

At the time I was experiencing the dizziness, I was only on the HCTZ. After I told my doc about the problems, he was reminded of the same problems they had with the drug, when he was an Army doc. 

I take a very small dose of it now, and have had no more problems since I went on the Benazapril. It's also very possible I was dehydrated, since I was not exercising at the time, smoked, and led a very "relaxed" lifestyle.


----------



## Dancer

roadandtrail said:


> any adverse side effects on the medication? I have a feeling I will be on one soon. Im thinking its gentetics and stress. my job gets me pretty heated at times.


Yes, I did have a problem with the original dose. I would feel light headed when rising from a chair and would bend over to lower my head for a bit to deal with it. I told my doctor about this and she suggested at the time to possibly lower the dose (10 mg). But I was thinking that the BP numbers were good so I thought I could deal with a little dizziness. Anyway, last September, while making coffee in the morning, I completely lost consciousness and ended up in the ER. $20,000 later, no evidence of heart, cardiovascular or neurological problems was found. (I still don't understand why they don't take me seriously about their treadmill stress test when I tell them what my maximum heart rate is and whether or not I am working hard). Anyway, I couldn't drive (state law) for 3 months (like this is a bad thing for a cyclist ;-), and for a time was told to lay off the drug. But my GP wanted me to try again at a 5 mg dose which is what I take now. I am still trying to figure out whether at this dose level I have any issues with side effects. I don't feel the lightheadedness but I have felt a kind of mental fog in the mornings and some oddness with my visual field every now and then.

Dancer


----------



## QQUIKM3

*What's you age. . ?*



roadandtrail said:


> I have been monitoring it at home. Its around 155 over 90 usually.


Your pressure pulse is 65 which is wide. And regarding age, when you get over 40, doctors (intelligent ones) look more at the systolic number (upper). My lower number runs 85-90 but the upper runs only 120-124, which gives me a narrow pressure pulse. My doctor said he wold NOT put anyone on meds with a systolic number that low.


----------



## LostRower

Hey all, my parents have one of those elecronic blood pressure readers than I use a few times a week to check my BP. My BP is usually around 140/65 or so which is very odd to me because my systolic pressure (140) is borderline high, but my diastolic pressure (65) is really low... has anyone had experience with this? Im not really overweight for my height and am moderately active for it being the dead of winter haha...


----------



## hoehnt

I have always had borderline high BP. Exercize doesnt seem to affect it. I was on meds for a while but it made me feel lethargic.


----------



## dciandrew

I was on the Hydrchlorothiazide (I called them pee pills) never took them before my long weekend rides (well once on accident and it was too much time peeing). My BP was 145 over 92. Now it is 120 over 80 since the time it was first noticed to be high I have lost 40 pounds, but it was still a little high even after that. I haven't changed my diet or exercise habits and 12 months after loosing the 40 my BP is normal.

I didn't like the pee pills either because they made me dizzy, if I stood up too quick, especialy after a few drinks. I also take flax meal every day with my Fiber drink (for those under 40, Psyllium Husk AKA Metamucial-Surgar Free) do a Google on Flax Meal and High BP and see what you come up with. For me its working so far to keep my BP down, and staying off the pee pills.

Also at the same time I had high Cholesterol started taking Red Rice Yeast Pills and now its down to 170 from 220, and my good cholesterol is up. I didn't want to add another perscription drug and gave this a shot. I spoke to my Dr. about this and he said the Yeast Pill was a very mild dose of what the perscription drug was. What worked for me may not work for you, but I prefer to go natural over prescription. FWIW


----------



## roadandtrail

QQUIKM3 said:


> Your pressure pulse is 65 which is wide. And regarding age, when you get over 40, doctors (intelligent ones) look more at the systolic number (upper). My lower number runs 85-90 but the upper runs only 120-124, which gives me a narrow pressure pulse. My doctor said he wold NOT put anyone on meds with a systolic number that low.


I'm 37. I think I am gonna try an ace inhbitior to get the bp down then try to keep it down naturally with breathing technique, diet, more riding (damn right), etc. I checked it today at home 168/96. Unfortunately, I think that qualifies me for meds.


----------



## Terex

Uh...diovan.

For athletes, there are bp meds that have minimal effect on athletic performance. Find a doc that knows what they're doing.

There is no such thing as "white coat" hbp, or "stress induced" hbp. There is hbp. Period.

Again, find a good doc. Take your meds. Wear sunscreen.


----------



## Terex

LostRower said:


> ... my systolic pressure (140) is borderline high, but my diastolic pressure (65) is really low... has anyone had experience with this? Im not really overweight for my height and am moderately active for it being the dead of winter haha...


140 is acutally high. Read new guidelines. And 65 is not "really low". And what's this "I'm not really overweight for my height"?

It sounds like you're fairly young, which is even worse if you've got hbp. 

And it's not like you don't know. If you're checking your bp, you know it's high. If your parents have hbp, good chance is you do too.

Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

When I was around 21 I went to the docs to have a few warts frozen off my foot. I was slightly nervous and he had to take my BP and such. I was slightly high.. 140/90ish. He attributed it it the nerves. 

A few weeks later I went back for a check up for my BP just to see. I was still a little high. However the doctor listened and felt my heart speed up as he was testing. Maybe 5-8 beats more from beginning to end.

He told me he thought I might have "White Cloak Blood Pressure".. basically I get scared around doctors and my BP jumps.

Since then I've tested every now and then and my results are all over the place. Once in a while I'm low sometimes I'm a little high. 

I recently applied for disability insurance. The physical portion said my BP was higher than normal so they wanted to double my rate. I refused and told them I wanted a second opinion. I work in a school with a pretty good nurse. I went in 2 times a day for a week and she took my BP. 
After a week she suggested that I was fine, however I was still slightly high on average.. maybe 10 points or so. As I got more comfortable with her taking the readings I eventually had my results drop some.

I actually have a full physical scheduled soon with blood work and everything if possible so I can get baselines for everything. Hopefully it I do have something funky this will find a clue.

So yeah.. my point about the high blood pressure is that many things can affect it.. I get nervous!


----------



## j-dogg

The last time I went I had something like 115/80. Near normal or close to it.

Entirely understandable, I eat well most of the time, I ride regularly, don't let things stress me.


----------



## Dajianshan

I just had mine done after increasing my cycling and my numbers were interesting.

133/56
HR: 56 BPM

The top says edging toward hypertension. The bottom says hypotension. 

My prior reading was 130 over 60.

I just don't know what to make of it. I do everything right and eat all the right foods... Just weird.


----------



## QQUIKM3

LostRower said:


> . . . because my systolic pressure (140) is borderline high, but my diastolic pressure (65) is really low... has anyone had experience with this?


I believe it's called "isolated systolic hypertension."


----------



## Dajianshan

I am thinking I may have been charged about having my blood pressure checked. Maybe I got excited about it.


----------



## BobH

RidinRoger said:


> Also, Dr. Gabe Mirken has a lot of info on high blood pressure on his site.
> http://www.drmirken.com
> Select 'Heart Health' from the menu on the left.
> 
> Dr. Mirken is about 70 years old and cycles more than 200 miles a week. He has info on many things related to health and exercise. He is a proponent of the DASH diet and has a modified version on his site.


Interesting thread. But I believe it is Dr. Mirkin 

His website is: http://www.drmirkin.com/


----------



## RidinRoger

BobH said:


> Interesting thread. But I believe it is Dr. Mirkin
> 
> His website is: http://www.drmirkin.com/


:blush2: Yep, you are correct. Sorry.


----------



## bas

roadandtrail said:


> Went to the doc for annual check up. He told me I have mild hypertension. That I may have to take medication for it. I have been monitoring it at home. Its around 155 over 90 usually.



After a major sprint and being out of breath I worry about the feeling of my HEART BEATING OUT OF MY CHEST.. hehe


----------



## Joemero

Anyone have any difficulty racing while on a low dose of Lisinopril? Like 2.5 mg a day or 5 mg every other day.


----------



## cjrock

LostRower said:


> Hey all, my parents have one of those elecronic blood pressure readers than I use a few times a week to check my BP. My BP is usually around 140/65 or so which is very odd to me because my systolic pressure (140) is borderline high, but my diastolic pressure (65) is really low... has anyone had experience with this? Im not really overweight for my height and am moderately active for it being the dead of winter haha...


You might want to get an Ultrasound of your heart… check for aortic regurgitation (AR)… mild to moderate AR will result in lower diastolic.


----------



## Kerry Irons

cjrock said:


> You might want to get an Ultrasound of your heart… check for aortic regurgitation (AR)… mild to moderate AR will result in lower diastolic.


Do you think that the OP is reading a thread that basically ended 12+ years ago?


----------



## cjrock

Kerry Irons said:


> Do you think that the OP is reading a thread that basically ended 12+ years ago?


Most likely the original poster would not read the post... but my assumption is that many people (like myself) come to these forums looking for information that could help guide us to solve problems we are currently facing. A few years ago when I noticed that my diastolic reading was low, I wondered why... i later found out it was b/c of my aortic regurgitation. Aortic regurgitation and aortic root dilation go hand in hand... the later of which could lead to aortic aneurysm if not caught and controlled early on. If posting that information here helps even one person today or in the future, it would have been worth my time to sign up for an account and post it.


----------

